# blue angel party



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Dreamchaser69 (Jul 21, 2015)

We will be there and bring some smoked pork-butt!


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Tina and I will be there. Bringing Dennis's potato salad.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be there. Bringing something but Marie hasn't told me what yet.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

looking forward to seein all yall!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If it is kid friendly we may swing by. We make fine side dishes and I drink beer.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

it is kid friendly until dark. side dishes and drinking beer are
not required, but are appreciated.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Planning to come .... wife says she'll make a chocolate cake to bring.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like Marie will be making a bunch of little 3 inch pecan pies. Banner batch of pecans this year and she had 15 pounds cracked yesterday.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

desert is good
:thumbup:


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Mark it is always a pleasure , Beautiful place and fantastic Neighbor


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you Mark and Angeline.
Great friends and food are always a great day.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you ,Mark.....had a great time....and the Blues Never disappoint!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a dang fine looking young man in that Burkville chair DejaVu, LOL. Mark and Angelyn, as always a very fine time. Marie enjoyed talking to your mom and Rick, it's been a while since she's seen her. Thank you for all your hospitality and friendship.

Mark


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks to all that came out.
special thanks to those who helped pull it off
and clean it up, couldn't have done it 
without you. the food everybody brought was awesome.:thumbup:
see ya next year.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

time for some of lanes gumbo


----------

